# برنامج FE/Pipe_V2005



## مفاعل_نووي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم، 
برنامج FE/Pipe
Paulin Research Group V2005 









لمهندسي البيترول , المحترفين و التقنيين..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Paulin Research Group develops NozzlePRO and AxiPRO for the
Petrochemical, Power, Offshore and Chemical Industries. Founder and President
Tony Paulin, is the original author and architect of 
the CAESAR II ® pipe stress analysis program, and established PRG to 
apply the latest FEA and fluid analysis technology to the piping and pressure
industries. PRG has conducted numerous leak and fatigue tests since 2001 and 
the results are incorporated into our software to make plant components more 
dependable and increase plant safety. PRG's goals are to provide updates to an
industry that relies on technology that is often more than 25 - 75 years old.
And at the conference we will be premiering our new product BigPipe.
FE/Pipe is a template-driven Finite Element software package, specifically 
designed for the needs of the piping and pressure vessel industries. FE/Pipe 
(as well as all of its associated modules in the PRO series) generates automatic code
compliance reports - comparisons to ASME Section VIII, Division 2, Appendix 4 and 5 rules 
and stress categories. Build models such as intersections, flanges, saddles, low tank 
settlement, structural steel and MORE - all in a matter of minutes. We bring engineering to the real world.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
السعر =5,500.00 دولار 
لتنزيل البرنامج مجانا:
http://mushakiss.mu.funpic.de/dz/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلاً مذهل


----------



## shofa (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو التحديث.

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimo_karam (15 نوفمبر 2009)

:56:thanks


----------

